# Wood engraving - advice needed.



## bradleyush (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello,

Apologies if this has been posted before. Can you offer advice. I need to engrave my wooden carved jewellery. 

I have an electric wood carving set, however the heads are too thick, and the speed of the carver is not fast enough to make the lettering nice. 

I have seen this product demoed on YouTube - ParaGraver 300 (fourth generation) and it is sold by www.profitablehobbies.com 

It looks impressive, but they only ship in the USA. I need one that can be shipped to Ireland. 

Is there anything like this you can make me aware of?

Thanks a million for your time.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Have you considered using a Dremel with a very narrow cutter? Those work for me, but are not made for real fine work. Be safe.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

I have an engraver made by Dremmel that I've used for wood. It's just a vibrating point. If you're a carver I'm sure you could make it work.


----------

